# 5D4 vs 1Dx -Body durability and related questions



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2016)

Dear Colleagues: I am considering the 5D4 (I have 1Dx and 5D3 and very happy with both). I do stills almost exclusively; video is less important to me. I shoot in very unfriendly environments; outdoors a lot, dust, smoke, dirt, etc. Low light is important, but 14 FPS is probably less so. My question: does anyone (lensrentals, please feel free to chime in!) have any info or thoughts on whether the 1Dx is appreciably more durable than the 5D4? Yes, the 1Dx is a tank, but what makes it tank-like above and beyond the 5D4 (or 3, for that matter?) Do I need to carry the extra weight of 'the tank' for any appreciable increment in durability, resistance to inhospitable environments, etc? Any wisdom, greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 23, 2016)

funny thing is i literally asked this question at B&H yesterday at the canon 5d4 seminar with rudy winston
i asked how do u compare the 1dx2 vs 5d4 weather sealing and durability
he said "the 1dx2 is best weather sealed/durable camera in canon history the 1dx and 7d2 where options 1b and or 1c
he then said, the 5d4 vs 1dx2 the 1dx2 is best sealing period end of story, the 5d4 has more sealings combined then the 5d3 and 7d2 then showed me where they added more seals and durability around the LCD,battery door and near then lens mounts with more seals against water
the video is on b&h under there event space section, your hear me ask the question at the end


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 23, 2016)

According to lensrental 5D Mark iv is very close to the 1DX in terms of body seal.
However, if using a battery grip, the seal and the mechanical stiffness of the body can fall into a notch in comparison to standard tank.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2016)

I would imagine the lack of a mode dial improves the sealing. 1-series bodies use O-rings in places where other bodies use foam. Probably the 5DIV got the stronger tripod socket introduced on the 5Ds, the 1-series had it already. Certainly the 1D X shutter is more durable, and many other aspects of the camera, too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> since NEURO is WRONG ALOT
> the 5d4 got different shutter then the 1DX2 and
> the 5d4 shutter is made of plastic with new motor too decrease vibrations



Do you find it embarrassing to SHOUT your inability to spell properly? :

5DIV shutter rated for 150,000 cycles
1D X shutter rated for 400,000 cycles

Or do you not understand the meaning of the words 'more durable'?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 23, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> since NEURO is WRONG ALOT
> the 5d4 got different shutter then the 1DX2 and
> the 5d4 shutter is made of plastic with new motor too decrease vibrations
> yess the bottom plate is 1 of the best in DSLR's form 5DSR and etc
> but as mentioned b4 RUDY WINSTON SAID THE 1dx2 is option 1 in weather sealing and the 5d4 is 1a in the lastest in canon weather sealed bodies



As usual your rants make no sense, and if you try and make sense of them they are incorrect.

The 5D MkIV has a section of the back plate to top plate that has no sealing at all, just plastic to plastic 'fit', no rubber, no foam, nothing.

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/09/lensrentals-canon-5d-mk-iv-teardown/



> There was only one area where we didn’t see any seal except plastic-on-plastic. This was in the top right corner where the back plate and top plate come together. Between the two red lines, there’s just a plastic to plastic seal with no gaskets. This may be completely watertight because of pressure between the two shell plates. But I might put a bit of tape over it if I was going out in the rain. (OK, as you all know I don’t take cameras out in the rain without plastic covers. Because we write off ‘weather resistant’ cameras for water damage every week.



Between the two red lines here, there is no sealing of any kind. Funny because that is just where my soaking wet thumb would live.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 23, 2016)

oh look he had copy an article must not own the camera himself lmao what a joke


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 23, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> oh look he had copy an article must not own the camera himself lmao what a joke



How would have owning the camera (or not) made me aware of that missing sealing? You'd need to take the camera apart to know that and failing that you'd have to do some research and reading, something you are clearly incapable of doing given many of your posts.

Sorry, you probably didn't understand that, here it is in BigBug Speak.


> "HOW WOULD HAVE OWNING THE CAMERA YOU BIG JOKE. I KNOW THE SEALING. YUD NEED 2 TKE 5DMKIV WITCH U DNT OWN TO BITS TO NO THAT I AM 2 BUSY SHOOTING TO REED AD LISTEN TO SOME GUY ON THE NET."


----------



## d (Sep 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> How would have owning the camera (or not) made me aware of that missing sealing? You'd need to take the camera apart to know that and failing that you'd have to do some research and reading, something you are clearly incapable of doing given many of your posts.



PBD, I think you owe BigRantCRDisruptions an apology!

By simply submersing a 5D4 (with lens cap on, of course) into a sink or bathtub containing 6 inches of warm water (for comfort - use cold if you're tough) and watching from which seams and joins air bubbles are able to escape from, anyone can easily determine those that are properly weather sealed, and those which require some care during use in the field.

Neither disassembly nor research and reading is required, though for the results to hold up to the rigours of CR reader scrutiny, I'd suggest anyone performing this test repeat it a good half dozen times to ensure consistent results.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> oh look he had copy an article must not own the camera himself lmao what a joke



Yet here you are, discussing 1-series cameras which you don't own yourself, passing on what others say about them. So I guess the joke is on you...or more likely, you're just jealous of the 1-series owners posting in this thread. How sad.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 23, 2016)

d said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > How would have owning the camera (or not) made me aware of that missing sealing? You'd need to take the camera apart to know that and failing that you'd have to do some research and reading, something you are clearly incapable of doing given many of your posts.
> ...



Well...if you are so sure and self righteous....why don't you go and buy a 5D4 and stick it in a bucket of water? Remember to video it and pop it on youtube.


----------



## d (Sep 23, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Please see indicated icon above!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Well...if you are so sure and self righteous....why don't you go and buy a 5D4 and stick it in a bucket of water? Remember to video it and pop it on youtube.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 23, 2016)

P.L.O. style, buddha monks with the owls
P.L.O. style, buddha monks with the owls
style style style


----------



## Gregg (Sep 23, 2016)

I've always been disappointed with the durability of 5D cameras compared to the 1 series. I would have paid a lot extra to have the 5Div in a 1DX type body. I have the 1DX I.

I just purchased the battery grip for my 5Div (BG-E20) and felt like sending it straight back when I opened the cassette where you place the 2 batteries. The battery magazine (BGM-E20L) is a flimsy piece of plastic and certainly not built like a pro piece of gear! It's not cheap and it's not made in Japan either.


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Sep 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > since NEURO is WRONG ALOT
> ...


Dear friends,
"There was only one area where we didn’t see any seal except plastic-on-plastic. This was in the top right corner where the back plate and top plate come together."

This whole thing is a little bit funny from the very beginning; from an engineer's point of view is more like "magnesium-on-magnesium"! Unless they started using plastic 5D Mk4s top and back covers...which, just doesn't happen, apart from the wifi and GPS little "cap" on top of pentaprism!!! 

Best wishes from summery Greece.
Yiannis A.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi Yiannis A. 
Up front disclosure, I don't own a 5DIV, and I wasn't there when Roger pulled the camera apart. 
With Roger's experience I'd bet 10 against your 5 that if Roger says it is plastic it is plastic (polycarbonate) not magnesium. 
Copied from techradar.com "with a combination of magnesium alloy and polycarbonate for the body, plus a glass fibre prism cover."

Cheers, Graham. 



Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Dear friends,
> "There was only one area where we didn’t see any seal except plastic-on-plastic. This was in the top right corner where the back plate and top plate come together."
> 
> This whole thing is a little bit funny from the very beginning; from an engineer's point of view is more like "magnesium-on-magnesium"! Unless they started using plastic 5D Mk4s top and back covers...which, just doesn't happen, apart from the wifi and GPS little "cap" on top of pentaprism!!!
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 23, 2016)

Gregg said:


> I've always been disappointed with the durability of 5D cameras compared to the 1 series. I would have paid a lot extra to have the 5Div in a 1DX type body. I have the 1DX I.
> 
> I just purchased the battery grip for my 5Div (BG-E20) and felt like sending it straight back when I opened the cassette where you place the 2 batteries. The battery magazine (BGM-E20L) is a flimsy piece of plastic and certainly not built like a pro piece of gear! It's not cheap and it's not made in Japan either.



We get it. In every one of your posts you have said the only Canons you like are the 1D series. The question is, what is it about the way you use cameras that demand the curability of the 1D series? If the 5D was in a 1D body it would be called a 1D. The odd thing is that they decided the requirements of a 1D body had different priorities to those for the 5D market. And they did that after talking to the people who use the cameras...

What has being made in Japan got to do with it? The issue is not where its made but what are their QC procedures and if they apply the correct QC procedures there is no reason to believe its quality is any less to that prodcued in Japan/Europe/USA.

Do you have any basis to criticise the use of plastics in manufacture? Did you know that every fighter jet aircraft is made of composites (ie 'plastic')? I am amazed that every fighter pilot in the Western hemisphere even agrees to climb aboard,let alone take off in it.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 24, 2016)

Well this has developed into a pointless squabble!

If you want to take pictures with the best available AF in harsh conditions and then use your camera as a hammer then you buy a 1 series. If you want to save money, can live with a little less speed/responsiveness and don't want to bang in nails then you get a 5 series = "Simples" (see Compare the Meerckat).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2016)

Colleagues --Thank you for your comments; please keep them coming. I learn from all of you. I use both the 5d3 and the 1dx in nasty environments, and while I don;t want to pound nails, I do want ideal autofocus and low-light responsiveness -- and resistance to shock, being banged around, dust/dirt, rain, etc. So far both have held up well for me. So maybe I asked the wrong question. Instead: Is there any evidence that the 5d4 is superior, or at least non-inferior, to the 5d3 in terms of durability, hostile-environment durability, etc? Again, thanks to all.


----------



## jhpeterson (Sep 24, 2016)

While my first impressions of the 5D4 are that it appears to be built a little more solidly than the 5D3, it is still not at the level of the 1D series cameras. The dial on the top left is, by its design, problematic and, in its entirety, the camera has far fewer seals. Don't even get me started on the gap between body and grip.
When you go to a major sporting event, especially those held outdoors, did you every wonder why 1D bodies predominate?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > oh look he had copy an article must not own the camera himself lmao what a joke
> ...



SAYS THE GUY WHO NEVER POST HIS WORK, TROLLS THIS SITE AND FB AND THOSE NOT EVEN OWN CAMERAS CAN WE FLAG THIS PERSON OFF THIS SITE ASAP


----------



## pwp (Sep 24, 2016)

Whoa! Cut the flames. Keep it friendly. It's very unattractive and ultimately pointless. All it does is drive people away from CR. Mods, are you awake?

On topic: 5D4 vs 1Dx durability? It's never even been a question, the 1-Series bodies have always been the staggeringly robust durability Kings. I've always loved the description of them feeling like they've been carved from a solid lump of Unobtanium. 

5-series bodies are also built to hack the daily grind, but just are not built to the same un-bustable spec. You get what you pay for. I've always had a 1-Series plus a 5D (C,II,III) since the 5D classic first shipped. The bodies are in pretty solid daily use. I've never worn out a 1-Series and amazingly never even had one repaired, whereas the 5 Series bodies, good as they are, simply don't last as long in heavy use. Shutters need replacement every 130k on average with me, and they can get buggy with old age. Still, I wouldn't be without one. Where's my 5D Mk IV!!!

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



:


----------

